# We won first place at the Halloween Extreme Mystery Box Prop Building Challenge!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm thrilled my wife and I won first place today at the Mystery Box Prop Building Challenge at Halloween Extreme! We were given a pig head, bloody hand, tree stump, a sheet, and a medical incision opener thing(I have no idea what the actual name of it it) to build a prop. I used a pillow to make the body and various other items from the free for all grab section. We had roughly 40 minutes from start to finish to make something. I will be picking great stuff off of my hands for weeks to come still but it was worth it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Whoa! That is gross...in a good way. Really nice work!
Congratulations!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you! And I ditto Lunatic!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats! The Mystery Box Building Challenge sounds like a blast...your entry is very cool. Is it bad I'm thinking about bacon right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Congrats! The Mystery Box Building Challenge sounds like a blast...your entry is very cool. Is it bad I'm thinking about bacon right now?


This picture should not create a hunger response of any kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to go, Bigant!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That thing is hideous - I love it...

Nice job! And I'm with Scott, where's the bacon?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work on this and in such short time. Way to get it done and win that prize. congrats.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Bigants wife here.... It was a lot of fun!! We weren't sure what to expect (a bunch of professionals and then us "amateurs".....) and I was surprised at how much fun this event was. 





Any advice on getting "great stuff" off hands??? My hands look like they were corpsed...... :/


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job both of you! Very creepy and fantastic prop!
Good luck with your corpse hands! lol.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

fantastically hideous


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is disgusting! In all the good ways. Great job! Glad we weren't planning on Roast Pork for dinner tonight LOL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

mys197gt said:


> Any advice on getting "great stuff" off hands??? My hands look like they were corpsed...... :/


I've found Acetone to clean it off quite well, (Goo Gone works alright, too) but that's usually when it hasn't cured. Not sure how well it would work once the stuff dries.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations BA! (to you and your wife) Nice build in such a short amount of time. I could definitely see this prop at a haunt in a deranged butcher themed room. Very cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool to come up with something in a short amount of time! You got to love Great Stuff!!!!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Improv Prop building, I love it! Fantastic job! The pig look great!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Kudos to both of you! That looks nasty.  You guys obviously work well under pressure.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Kudos to both of you! That looks nasty.  You guys obviously work well under pressure.


We're parents of 3 year old twins. Even a trip to the bathroom is done under pressure of being found out and harassed.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on the win! Can you tell us more about how the contest worked, how many contestants there were, and what kind of stuff you had to work with? The event sounds like something my haunt group might want to try.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, people are having way too much fun at this Halloween Extreme thing. Can you tell I'm jealous?

Congratulations on the big win!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

ScaryTinker said:


> Congratulations on the win! Can you tell us more about how the contest worked, how many contestants there were, and what kind of stuff you had to work with? The event sounds like something my haunt group might want to try.


Thanks!!

The contest was limited to the first 10 teams of 2 that signed up. The cost was 25 dollars and all we were told before hand was that we would be given props worth around 200 dollars to use and KEEP.

Right before the contest started they threw a TON of stuff out on to the stage for all of us to use. It was a pile of random things from fish tanks, pillows, to a grill. At first I thought that was all were going to be given but right before the contest started they revealed the mystery box surprise.

We were given the pigs head, severed arm, a white sheet, a fake tree stump, and the medical device to use in our props and all of the items needed to be used in order to win.

It was kind of like that cooking show Chopped if you have ever seen that. We were given 40 minutes to build the entire thing so we had to move quickly. There was probably around 100 people or so there watching the entire event, it was a total blast!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry I missed this. The prop looked better in person. Congratulations, hope you got something good with the prize.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Good thing you're not kosher. Great looking piggy!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

DoomBuddy said:


> Sorry I missed this. The prop looked better in person. Congratulations, hope you got something good with the prize.


Thanks! Were you there during the contest?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Kinda "Motel Hell*" like ....Congrats. That is a lot for a 40 minute challenge.

I think I would have died if I were given a pig head and surgical instruments to try to make a prop out of.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Kinda "Motel Hell*" like ....Congrats. That is a lot for a 40 minute challenge.
> 
> I think I would have died if I were given a pig head and surgical instruments to try to make a prop out of.


I came real close to saying I have no idea what to make out of these things! :googly:


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I was at the show but did not go to this event, wish I would have. It looked fun. Don't know I could dream something up that fast.


----------

